# Top 5 Brand protein shakes



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Im sure there has already been a thread about which whey protein shakes are the best, but i thaught i would ask anyway, As I personaly would like a comprehensive list of Good Protein shakes and brands (ofcourse its just your opinions) and I would be greatful for the advise

My Top 5

Chemical Nutrtion -Pro Mass (vanila)

Maximuscle -Progain

Met RX -Supreme Whey

Prolab -Whey

EAS -

:lift:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

oh and Dymatise


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

whey consortium 80%

metrx strawb

bio-ravager choc

only got 3 on my list lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

chemical nutrition promass...chocolate

aviform unflavoured whey

dymatize elite whey berry blast or rich chocolate


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ultimate Stack "whey stack", only available here in Iberian peninsula, the tastiest and most easy to drink protein i have ever ever tasted (no bad after taste on the strawb or mixed fruit)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1.All The Whey Blend

2.Extreme Nutrition Protein

3.CNP Pro-Peptide

4.Syntrax Nector

5.i will leave open as i am going to try Muscle Milk soon and that is supposed to be the bomb for both gains and taste...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

1. All The Whey Isolate

2. Dymatize

3. Want to try Syntrax, but Pscarb what the hell is muscle milk and where do i get it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

muscle milk is a protein drink very close to mothers milk it also contains approx 12g of good fats per serving i have heard great things about it from friends in the states...

i think that CheapUKsupplements might be getting it in soon but i cannot be sure.....it is definatly worth using on a clean bulk course...i intend on using it soon so watch this space.....240lbs here i come....lol


----------



## Solid (May 17, 2005)

dpsnutrition.net do musclemilk(and all other name brands) at very good prices.Youll have to import though-its in the states.

Chemical nutrition.promass(its not strictly a protein shake though is it)Prolab advanced or pure whey

Reflex

EAS myoplex pure whey

Whey consortium wpc80

micellar casein

Any WPI.


----------

